# Shelf life - ADA Aquasoil



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a partial bag of ADA aqua soil in my garage. Should I be concerned about the humidity or will this not effect it as long as it stays dry?

Bill


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I've had an open bag of Amazonia and power sand for over 2 years and it still worked after that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

You should be fine, Bill, but I would consider keeping inside in a "cool dry place" if it is possible. The Houston summer is just so humid, hot and just generally brutal, anything kept out too long may suffer some ill effect.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help,


----------

